# Chicago area addison bike show



## Aerocycle36 (Feb 27, 2012)

I found this and I'm reposting it here. (I am not involved with this bike show).    6th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP MARCH 25TH OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS ! SHOW CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED / CUSTOM SPECTATOR ADMISSION $2 ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5 SWAP SPACE $25 INDOOR - OUT DOOR $20 SHOW HOURS 9AM-2M REGISTRATION & SET UP 7:30AM -- 9AM. TROPHY AWARDS 1:45 PM ENTRANT VOTING! BEST OF SHOW SPECTATOR VOTING! BIKE CORAL OR INDVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5.  PRE- REGISTER TO INSURE INDOOR SPACE. SWAP TABLES INCLUDED INDOORS WE ONLY HAVE 12 SPOTS INDOOR LEFT Location ADDISON TOWN SHIP GYM 401 N. Addison Rd., Addison, IL FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS Rudy K. 224-587-6803 OR VISIT WWW.CARSHOWPROMOTIONS.COM RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Mar 7, 2012)

Back to the top.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm!!


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Back to the top.*

Back to the top.


----------

